# 18" BBS Wheels for TT



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

AmD had a set of the 18" BBS wheels for the TT for sale recently. Gutted I missed them.

Anyone know about these wheels? What BBS model are they ?(or are the bespoke to Audi, no pun intended?). Are they 8" or 8.5". I think the one's I've seen are split rim, are these the wheels available when you buy the car (tried the configurator on Audi's website but it only shows the RS4s). Any information gratefully received.


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

Available direct from Audi at Â£1500 or so.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

In Germany they sell these alloys as well. Why don't they give us the choice in the UK as well when we specify our cars?

Having said this the BBS are slightly cheaper than the other 18" that are supplied as standard in the UK, but about 200 euros.

So I guess the other 18" must be better!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Eek. Assume thats just for the wheels!? 

The ones in the picture, are they genuinely split rim, or are the bolts just cosmetic?

Seen these advertised for Â£1395 including Toyo tyres, but I want Goodyear F1

http://www.bbsdirect.co.uk/gfx/rc_background.jpg


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

The wheels I think you are referring to are BBS RSII.
There are several differences between these and the standard BBS RSII's:

1. BBS do not make 18" RSII's for the VW hub pattern - same as the TT / S3...only for the standard Audi hub pattern.
2. The offset on the Audi RSII's is ET32 (I think...it may be ET33) where as standard BBS offset for the 5 x 100mm hub would be ET35.
3. They are 8" wide...the BBS produced 18" RSII's are available in 8.5" or wider.
4. The outer rim is painted on the TT RSII's...where as the standard BBS RSII rims have a replacable stainless steel trim piece fitted over the rim, with a polished finish.
5. The centre cap has the Audi rings as the logo, instead of the BBS logo.

The wheels are genuine 2 piece rims with the joining bolts being produced from Titanium. They have an Audi part number, and are only available througfh Audi dealers - not from BBS directly.

BTW, the link you posted was showing BBS RC's, not RSII's - the RC's are single piece and considerably cheaper!!

BBS's German website list the RSII's as their masterpiece wheel!!

I have them on my S3, and they are a beautiful wheel - in my opinion anyway...a timeless classic.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that - most useful.

So the only place you can get split rim BBS wheels to fit the TT is from Audi themselves? I'm guessing the price will be high (Â£1500 for a set = Â£375 per rim plus tyres, too expensive).

Might go for the RC wheels if I can get them for Â£1400 all in.

Another question, will the Audi centre caps fit all BBS wheels?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> In Germany they sell these alloys as well. Why don't they give us the choice in the UK as well when we specify our cars?


The Cross-Spoke design wheels are a no-cost option on new TT's - Check out Audi UK's Web site.
http://www.audi.co.uk/newcars/options.jsp?section=/models/tt/coupe&modcode=8N3069++00

Andy


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

As far as I'm aware, the only place to get the RSII's to fir a TT is from Audi themselves, or one of the Audi independant specialists...either way they aren't going to be cheap...about Â£1500 for the rims alone is not far off.

As for centre caps...
RC centre caps are different from RSII centres...as the RC's have a smooth disk around the alloy centre 'nut' where as the RSII's have a shaped disk around the centre 'nut' that matches the pattern of the rim.
However, you could order a set of Audi RSII centre caps at a cosy of about Â£60ish each!!! (allegedly) and you could swap the alloy centre 'nut' over from the RC to the RSII.
Fron what I can see, the centre 'nuts' look to be the same part, with the RC coming with a BBS logo and the Audi RSII coming with the 4 rings....at least it looks like they are swappable as the centre nut is only held to the metal centre disk by a circular spring clip.

I've not tried it...yet! But I suspect it would work.

If you get the RC's and really want the Audi centres, we could always consider a centre 'nut' swap, as I would prefer the BBS centres to the audi ones?
...you never know...I might just buy a set of RSII centres from BBS and do the swap that way.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've got 18" BBS alloys on my TT - will slap up some pictures later ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The TT price list only indicates that you can get the 18" 9 spoke ones and gives no reference to the cross spoke ones!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Apologies,

The above statement is incorrect. The TT price list allow you to specify the cross spoke as a no cost option! Suprisingly they claim that this change will introduce an extra weight of 25 kgs to the car!!

How come?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Errrr, because the BBS wheels are heavier?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clever boy Carlos!!

The cross spoke look like they have less alloy than the 9 spoke. And the tyres are identical.

How come the croos spoke weight over 6 kgs each??

I think this must be a printing mistake for when they didn't provide the 18" at all and forgot to update their info.


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

I had these wheels supplied as a factory option with my TTR last year. Ess Three is correct re. dimensions (offset is 33mm BTW), and the outer rim difference. RSIIs have been around for years and much copied by cheaper manufacturers.

BBS are distributed by Motorsport Wheels who told me last week that BBS won't currently let them stock the RSII as Audi have baggsied it.

I put these wheels on my Mk 4 Golf last week - the centre caps have 3 separate part numbers, one for the metal outer ring part, one for the serrated nut and one for the Audi roundel - all are BBS part numbers.

I know all this cos I ordered 'BBS' roundels to repace the Audi items (reflective silver rather than black on RSIIs) and these were posted to me direct from Germany and cost c.Â£35.

The RC in 18" diameter is fitted to the Golf GTI Anniversary edition, but given the limyed production run I doubt VW will get the exclusive on them.


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

TT-daft,

"I put these wheels on my Mk 4 Golf last week - the centre caps have 3 separate part numbers, one for the metal outer ring part, one for the serrated nut and one for the Audi roundel - all are BBS part numbers.

I know all this cos I ordered 'BBS' roundels to repace the Audi items (reflective silver rather than black on RSIIs) and these were posted to me direct from Germany and cost c.Â£35."

Hmm....
I don't suppose you could let me have the details on these could you?
If you got them from BBS-ag do you still have the contact details as well....You've done exactly what I would like to do by fitting the BBS centres.

If you would be prepared to help out, please get in touch by e-mail...or let me know and I'll e-mail you.

"The RC in 18" diameter is fitted to the Golf GTI Anniversary edition, but given the limyed production run I doubt VW will get the exclusive on them."

I would imagine that the 25th Anniversary wheel WILL remain a VW exclusive... 
If you remember the 21st Anniversary GTI Mk3, it came with BBS RX2 alloys in 16", only 17" or above - well BBS don't produce the RX2 in 16" for the normal market.
The offset of the RX2 is ET43, where as the standard RX in 16" or RX in 17" all have a ET35 offset.
By having an odd offset and diameter VW have ensured that it remains a VW part only.

In the same way, the 25th Anniversary GTI wheel is an 18" BBS RC...but it is only 7.5" wide with an ET38 offset, where as any BBS supplied 18" wheel will be 8.0" minimum, more likely 8.5" with an offset of ET35.

By having VW spec alloys produced in strange offsets, strange widths and strange diameters, VW have ensured that the 21st & 25th Anniversary BBS wheels remain very much a VW dealer order - not a BBS part.
Believe me...I've tried to scource a set of 21st Anniversary RX2's cheaper than the Â£350ish each that VW charge....to no avail!


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

No probs, e-mail on its way to you.


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

Thanks...
You're a gentleman!

I'll chase them up tomorrow.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Okay - here's my wheels- And excuse the state of dirty saturation _ (hey, it black right? )




























and a nice picture to offset the dirty ones ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D










Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this purple car a Nissan Micra???

This is what you drive at the weekends??


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

this is mountable to slander.

Its my good lady wifes 'beloved' Purple Micra (complete with Sparkler on roof - she drives it like a frickin' bumper car)

I expect a full apology as I 'reluctantly' am only a passenger in it.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

if you don't believe the Bumper car comment - look carefully, the bumper isn't supposed to be inwards on the front corner   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Bash

Those are the RC wheels are they not? ie the same as this:










Do you mind if I ask where you sourced them?

Thanks

Carl


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

They sure look great !!!!!! But how do you clean the rims short of taking them off every time ??????????
Now I know there is someone on this forum who takes the wheels off every weekend to clean them but it's NOT me !!!!!!! And I can't remember for my life who it could possibly be


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

How do I get these wheels as standard on my current TT order?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I was a lucky bugger and managed to source a TT with them on. They are the RC ones 

As for cleaning - Its a good thing the missus has small hands!!! . Seriously, I have to use a thin brush - and yes its a pain, but when its done it looks great. ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I check with the chappie I got the TT off - 'unfortunately' they were not ordered with the TT but the guy who owned it before me got them form an alloy dealer in Koln, Germany.

So I cannot tell you where they came from. Sorry. :-[

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

got some proper bbs split rims on mine 18"x8.5" fronts 18"x9.5" rears; wheelmania 0121 688 8844 c u later happy hunting


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bash,

I own you no apology...you choose to park your TT next to this monster and you allow your wife to drive it.

You deserve what has fallen on you!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are these the BBS that they keep bending all the time on the S4s and have to be replaced?


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

"Are these the BBS that they keep bending all the time on the S4s and have to be replaced?"

No, the RS4 wheels that bend are the 9 spoke design, similar in style to the wheels now fitted to the TT's.

The BBS wheels that can be ordered on the TT from the factory look like this:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

vlastan

It seems that we must duel for our honour then. I suggest 20 paces armed with alloy brushes and we may use our alloys as sheilds too.

Damn you, Sir, for this is a matter of honour, a matter of blood and a matter of missus driving a crap car........................ 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've fancied some of those BBS alloys for a while now.

They look fantastic on your S3, ess three. And they'd look just as good on Bash's TT if they were that clean...

It's a toss up for me at the mo. I love those 18" Kahn that are fitted to a couple of cars, I also like the BBS. I did like the RS4's but now that they're standard...

What I'd really like, is to find a nice pair of eight spoke ones as I think it would further complement the eight dimples/alan key design of the TT components.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I've got BBS RW2's on mine in 18" fitted with Yokahamas AVS SPORT.These are 2 piece wheels and cost Â£1,550 all in


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Emailed the parts department to ask about the standard audi bbs wheels, got the following response:



> The wheels you are after are a part that the UK dealers have slashed their
> prices for, so your best bet is to contact your local Audi dealer for them.
> On the whole we can undercut UK dealers by a good margin, but not on these.
> If you need any other parts, do not hesitate to contact us.


Thought it was very good of them to admit I will be able to get cheaper elsewhere. Now I'm curious...just how much have the prices been slashed by...if I could buy them at less than 300 per rim, I'd go for the Audi ones, rather than buying the one piece RCs.


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Do you know the part number?


----------

